# Device Ownership Password issue



## mcc4584 (Sep 19, 2008)

I bought Belkin N RJ45 wireless router yesterday. I tried to set up wireles connection for my Dell Inspiron 630m laptop. Under wireless network listing, I see Belkin_N_RJ45 highligted. When I click "Connect" botton, I am asked to enter "Device Ownership Password" to contniue to set up. I did check the router, I could not see and locate it anywhere. I did call Belkin. They told me that I needed to contact Microsoft to get it. I can not understand why I am supposed to call Microsoft about it. 

Anybody can help me? 

Thanks!
MK


----------



## Mr Joo Man (Jul 20, 2009)

Rubbish advice, it's actually the PIN code on the bottom of the router although I admit that is not immediately obvious...have fun:wave:


----------



## nerda (Aug 19, 2009)

I had same problem with a dell latitude d430. It has the Intel PROset Wireless installed and asked me the same question for my dlink dir-635 router. There was no pin at all on the router and i tried so many different number combination's but, finally i found one that worked!!!!!!!!! it was 8 Zeros! lol what crap. So in other words I typed 00000000 and it worked. Hope that helps out.


----------



## phplicengine (Aug 20, 2009)

Good advice for solution it's actually the PIN code on the bottom of the router although I admit that is not immediately obvious...have fun.........


----------

